# Control remoto aire acondicionado deja de responder



## luchovl2 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hola colegas foreros. Estoy teniendo un problema con un control remoto.
En principio parece estar sufriendo los ataques de la humedad, lo que ya había visto en otros controles.
Luego de arreglar alguna pista y alguna vía, el problema es que al armarlo y probarlo funciona, pero luego de un rato (algunos minutos, no puedo especificar o afirmar si es siempre el mismo tiempo) las teclas dejan de responder, excepto la de reset que va directo al micro y supongo que es un hard-reset. Al remover las pilas (que están cargadas) y volver a ponerlas, se ve que inicializa el display, pero sigue sin responder. En este estado el led no emite, como que directamente no lee el teclado.
Me llama la atención que ya me había pasado algo así con otro control. No recuerdo si de la misma marca (BGH, con micro LG). Tampoco recuerdo si lo había solucionado.

¿Alguien tiene idea de cuál puede ser el problema?

Gracias.
Saludo.


----------



## josemaX (Jun 10, 2016)

A mi me pasó algo similar en un calefactor de baño (de esos que parecen un aire acondicionado split en pequeño) y lo resolví repasando todas las soldaduras.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2016)

Yo tuve problemas con el push button de reset , proba quitarlo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 10, 2016)

> ¿Alguien tiene idea de cuál puede ser el problema?


hay que limpiar bien la goma y la placa ,
cambiar el resonador ceramico ,en ultima instancia
pd:
algunos  controles tienen cristal en lugar de resonador ceramico


----------



## fen2006 (Jun 10, 2016)

yo tuve un problema con un control que por poco desarmo el tv para echarle la culpa pero se soluciono cambiando una pila del control y marcaba 1.45 voltios.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 10, 2016)

probador de controles remotos +
 si se puede hacete una de esos osciloscopio via tarjeta de audio para la pc
y listo ya tenes para comprobar y reparar controles remotos
PD:
hay veces que si lo probas con una camara o el telefono,se ve el led infrarrojo que parpadea
pero de hay a que funcione es otra cosa,
si el resonador esta roto el receptor no es capaz de decodificar la señal del remoto


----------



## ruben90 (Jun 10, 2016)

La goma que traen los controles tienen una tinta conductora, con un multimetro prueba su continuidad (la parte negra debajo del botón, del lado de la pista) y fíjate que las pistas de los controles no estén oxidadas/percudidas (debido a la humedad). Con un cepillo y un poco de alcohol isopropilico limpia bien las pistas (el tiner también funciona, pero solo en él área a limpiar, corres el riesgo de levantar la protección antisoldadura, de color verde/azul).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 10, 2016)

nooooo
con thiner nuncaaaa ,pero nuncaaa 
se estropea la goma y la tinta de la goma ,hasta te la derrite si te descuidas
thiner carcome todo a su paso


----------



## ruben90 (Jun 10, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> nooooo
> con thiner nuncaaaa ,pero nuncaaa
> se estropea la goma y la tinta de la goma ,hasta te la derrite si te descuidas
> thiner carcome todo a su paso



Nunca dije que las gomas, solo la pista con el cobre descubierto. Las gomas no debería tocarlas, en todo caso con un pañuelo seco para remover polvo.
Yo aplico el tiner con un cotonete/isopo sobre el cobre para no tocar la protección antisoldadura.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 10, 2016)

sii pero por las dudas ,
por hay el que lee , le manda thinner por todos lados 
y termina arruinando el control remoto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2016)

Extraño las gomitas conductoras autoadhesivaaaaaaaas 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-615087034-goma-conductora-repara-control-remoto-joystick-telefono-etc-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-610383083-pintura-conductora-repara-ctrol-remotopotenciometros-26grs-_JM_


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 10, 2016)

cinta adhesiva + papel metalizado + paciencia


----------



## luchovl2 (Jun 12, 2016)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.
Todavía no estoy seguro de haberlo arreglado, pero parece problema de soldadura, como dijo fen2006.
Es muy frustrante que funcione por quince minutos y después no responda, excepto a dos teclas.
En fin, si mañana sigue funcionando lo consideraré reparado.

Saludo.

Edit: quien dijo lo de problema de soldadura fue josemaX, no fen2006.


----------



## josemaX (Jun 13, 2016)

Por curiosidad: ¿Las pilas o las soldadura? (fen2006 dijo lo de las pilas, la soldadura, yo  )


----------



## luchovl2 (Jun 13, 2016)

Perdón, josemaX, vos dijiste el problema de soldadura. Mezclé un poco las cosas.


----------



## josemaX (Jun 13, 2016)

No hay que pedir perdón!, era por saber cual era la solución. Te sigue funcionando?


----------



## sergioteleco (Jun 15, 2016)

Intenta limpiar bien la placa además de la goma.


----------

